# FS 6" orange Dragonblood Peacock



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

6" Dragonblood Peacock male $35 
*Note the unique OB Peacock-like blotches of darker orange on his shoulder/face area.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Pics will be posted later tonight. Will be on a first come first serve basis


----------



## jaekwong (Jul 9, 2013)

MOLOTO said:


> SHRIMP:
> 45+ Cherry/Fire Red adult shrimp $60
> 
> 90+ juvenile Cherry/Fire Red shrimp $30
> ...


Very interested do you have a number I can contact you at?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Pics are up, come and get them!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Post updated, found a few more borleyi juveniles in my other tank. Take all 7 juveniles for $25


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump still available!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top!!!!!


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Is the sand in the last picture the sand you are selling?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful trio of Taiwan reef... good deal for a ready to spawn trio.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump one of the female borleyi holding! Come get her before she spits


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

mikeross said:


> Is the sand in the last picture the sand you are selling?


?????????????


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Decided to keep the Taiwan Reef trio, others still available!


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I will buy some Taiwan Reef juvies if you have them.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

fxbillie said:


> I will buy some Taiwan Reef juvies if you have them.


Haven't had any fry from the Taiwan Reefs yet, but I will let you know once I have some ready to go.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump still here, female borleyi come with some newborn fry as well! Just stripped her today


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump to the top please


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

PM sent for the borleyi.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Borleyi females and juveniles sold to smccleme, Dragonblood still here... Make me an offer for him


----------

